# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی >  خطوط متصل کننده begin end

## V60

سلام
راستش یک زمانی یک کمپاننتی بود ( نمی دونم) یا نرم افزاری بود ( نمی دونم) که وقتی نصب می شد توی قسمت کد نویسی یک خطی بین هر begin  و end خودش ایجاد می شد ، و خیلی توپ بود ، چون وقتی که یک begin بدون end وجود داشت کاملا تابلو می شد و خیلی خوب بود ، توی قسمت editor option  هم رفتم و باهاش ور رفتم ولی اونجا چیزی پیدا نکردم.
کی می دونه اون چی بوده؟

----------


## m-khorsandi

اکثراً expertها چنین قابلیتی رو دارند، شاید هم مشابه اون رو،
تو این زمینه GExpert، ‍CodeRush، Castalia ، CodeHealer میتونن کمکت کنند.

----------


## V60

اقای خرسندی از جوابتان متشکر ، ولی نشد
یعنی راستش gexpert فقط رایگان بود که می شد نصبش کرد  :لبخند گشاده!:  ولی بعد از نصب و اجرا کردن دوباره دلفی اون چیزی که می خواستم نشد ، یعنی خطوط ایجاد نشد! چی کنم.این که می می گم تو خود دلفی ایجاد می شد ، البته باید ببخشید ولی این expert اصلا کار اصلیش چیه؟

----------


## babak869

اگه خیلی برات مهم نیست که حتما توی  IDE  دلفی کار کنی از این ادیتور مجانی استفاده کن که زبانهای برنامه نویسی زیادی رو پشتیبانی میکنه

++Notepad 

http://notepad-plus.sourceforge.net/uk/site.htm

موفق باشید

----------


## V60

من تو IDE دلفی دیده بودم که این اتفاق افتاده بود، راستش عوض کردن IDE یک کم سخته  :لبخند گشاده!:  به نظر شما اینطور نیست؟

----------


## V60

از دوستان هیچکس تا حالا این را توی دلفی ندیده؟

----------


## dkhatibi

چرا دلفی 10 اینجوریه(اگه درست منظورتونو متوجه شده باشم.)

----------


## Mohammadi_F

بله من هم تو دلفی 10 دیدم و خیلی جالب بود ولی هر چه تو اینترنت گشتم چیزی پیدا نکردم بجز Model Maker  که اون هم نصب نمیشه و پیام خطا میده.

----------


## M_Maskout

> از دوستان هیچکس تا حالا این را توی دلفی ندیده؟


 CnPack IDE Wizards چیز جالبیه؛ و مجانیه.
تازه Open source هم هست و اگه حوصله داشتین می‌تونین به دلخواه تغییرش بدین.
آدرس سایتش: http://www.cnpack.org/index.php?lang=en
و لینک دانلودش: http://www.cnpack.org/download.php?id=408&lang=en

----------


## BORHAN TEC

سلام 
همانطور که دوستمان گفتند برای این کار می توانید از cnPack Wizards استفاده کنید. توجه داشته باشید که شما با استفاده از این ابزار می توانید از قابلیت یاد شده در C++‎ Builder هم استفاده کنید. در زیر هم می توانید تغییرات را بعد از نصب این ابزار مشاهده کنید. cnPack موارد زیادی را به IDE اضافه می کند که در صورت عدم نیاز به آنها می توانید آن گزینه ها را غیر فعال کنید. توجه داشته باشید که امکان دانلود این افزار توسط کاربران ایرانی میسر نیست.  :متفکر:

----------


## M_Maskout

> توجه داشته باشید که امکان دانلود این افزار توسط کاربران ایرانی میسر نیست.


پنجشنبه 26 *اسفند 1389*
از همون لینک پست 9# دانلود کردم. بدون هیچ ترفندی (مثلاً V پی N). فکر کنم سایتش، یه سایت چینیه که بنابراین با تحریم ایران کاری نداره.

----------


## vcldeveloper

> از همون لینک پست 9# دانلود کردم. بدون هیچ ترفندی (مثلاً V پی N). فکر کنم  سایتش، یه سایت چینیه که بنابراین با تحریم ایران کاری نداره.


علت اینکه لینک دانلودش مدتی قبل کار نمی کرد این بود که لینک به صفحه دانلود پروژه در Google Code ارجاع می داد، و گوگل هم IP های ایران را برای دسترسی به Google Code بسته.

----------


## idehrayan

من هرچی سعی کردم نتونستم دانلود کنم برای همین لینک جدید رو به همراه ادرس جدید برای دوستان میزارم

*ادرس سایت* 
+ Add Support to RAD Studio* XE 6*.
* Fix a Parse Error when Meeting record in var Declaration in Source Highlight.* Other Bugs Fixed.


*Downloads:* 
CnWizards 1.0.3.672 Installer (4642 times) 
CnWizards 1.0.3.672 Source Code (Include CnVcl Alpha) (453 times) 
CnPack in GitHub (230 times)
Page hits: 7924 times
From: CnPack Open Source Projects

----------

